# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Météo France Weather Warning for Possible Dorian-related Heavy Rain or Thunderstorms

## KevinS

Météo France in Guadeloupe has posted the following weather warning for St Barth and St Martin:

Heavy rain and thunderstorms:

Vigilance Monitoring Bulletin No. 1 for the Northern Islands
(St. Martin and St. Barthelemy)
Episode # 6-IN
Hazard Reminder: Heavy rain and thunderstorms YELLOW level

Issued on: Tuesday, August 27, 2019 at 17:59 legal (ie 21:59 UTC)
By: Guadeloupe Meteorological Center
Date and time of the next bulletin: Tomorrow Wednesday, August 28, 2019 at 06:00 local.
Start of event: Tuesday 27/08/19 at 18.00 local.
Estimated end of event: Thursday 29/08/19 at 06:00 local at least

Current situation
Tropical storm DORIAN crossed the West Indian arc, weakening slightly. Its center was at 5 pm this afternoon in western Dominica, about 280 km from the Northern Islands. It continues north-west and is expected to strengthen slightly in the Caribbean Sea.

Forecasts
Rainfall
Spiral bands related to Tropical Storm Dorian are gradually invading our islands and brief, potentially good-intensity showers are possible in the evening, without excluding a storm hazard. They become more probable and continuous at the end of the night, with the added bonus of a stormy trend. On Wednesday, in the wake of the storm, the sky is often crowded with sometimes threatening clouds that can still cause sustained, even thunderstorms during the day.



The original French:
Fortes pluies et orages :

Bulletin de Suivi de Vigilance n°1 pour les Iles du Nord
(Saint-Martin et Saint-Barthélemy)
Episode n°6-IN
Rappel des Dangers :Fortes pluies et orages niveau JAUNE

Emis le : mardi 27 août 2019 à 17h59 légales (soit 21:59 UTC)
Par : Centre Météorologique de Guadeloupe
Date et heure du prochain bulletin : Demain mercredi 28 août 2019 à 06 heures légales.
Début d'évènement : mardi 27/08/19 à 18 heures légales.
Fin d'évènement estimée : jeudi 29/08/19 à 06 heures légales au moins

Situation actuelle
La tempête tropicale DORIAN a traversé l'arc antillais, en faiblissant légèrement. Son centre se situait à 17h cet après-midi à l'Ouest de la Dominique, soit à environ 280 km par rapport aux Îles du Nord. Elle poursuit satrajectoire nord-ouest et devrait légèrement se renforcer en mer des Caraïbes.

Prévisions
Précipitations
Des bandes spiralées liées à la Tempête tropicale Dorian envahissent progressivement nos îles et des averses brèves et potentiellement de bonne intensité sont possibles en soirée, sans exclure un risque orageux. Elles deviennent plus probables et continues en fin de nuit avec en prime une tendance orageuse.Demain mercredi, dans le sillage de la tempête, le ciel est souvent encombré de nuages parfois menaçants pouvant encore occasionner des averses soutenues, voire orageuses en journée.

----------


## elgreaux

I am in Guadeloupe where we had heavy rain all afternoon, and it is expected to continue until tomorrow morning...
 the palm trees are dancing in the wind... the island is on orange alert, nothing serious at the moment, but definitely stormy weather....!

----------


## LMAC

I love this ...

"the sky is often crowded with sometimes threatening clouds"

Hopefully the island will receive some much needed rain without strong winds.

----------


## stbartshopper

From every thing we read on the Forum, rain on the island will be welcomed?

----------


## KevinS

> Hopefully the island will receive some much needed rain without strong winds.




Between 1/3" and 1/2" so far today.

----------


## KevinS

Météo France has now raised the alert level to Orange for heavy rain and thunderstorms, and Yellow for violent winds.

Mostly Google translation:

Heavy rain and thunderstorms:
Violent winds:
Vigilance Monitoring Bulletin No. 3 for the Northern Islands
(St. Martin and St. Barthelemy)
Episode # 6-IN
Reminder of Hazards: Heavy rain and thunderstorms ORANGE level Violent winds YELLOW level

Issued on: Wednesday, August 28, 2019 at 12h04 local (16:04 UTC)
By: Guadeloupe Meteorological Center
Date and time of the next bulletin: Wednesday, August 28, 2019 at 17:00 local.

Start of event: In progress.
Estimated end of event: Thursday August 29, 2019 at 12:00 or later.
Current situation

Strong tropical storm DORIAN
Position estimated on 28-08-2019 at 15 UTC: 17.5 N 64.5 W
Distance from Saint-Martin to the center of the phenomenon: 163 km - Saint-Barthélemy: 185 km
Displacement: northwesterly 315 degrees at 20 km / hr- Pressure in the center: 999 hPa
Max wind over 1 mn: 60 knots Gusts: 80 knots.

The strong tropical storm Dorian, near the hurricane stage, continues to strengthen and passes in the late morning on St. Croix, after touching Saba where torrents of mud have been observed.

Forecasts
Spiral bands on the outskirts of Dorian may affect our islands at least until tonight, in which intense rainy and stormy passages are therefore to be feared (cumulative possible 100 mm in 6 hours) .The wind from south to southeast can then blow gusts of 70 to 90 km / h.

This risk will gradually decrease tonight and tomorrow Thursday.

Observed data
Cumulative rain of 11 mm in 6 hours in Gustavia this morning. Numerous lightning impacts (around 2000) in the south-west of the North Islands in the morning.





The original French:

Fortes pluies et orages :
Vents violents :
Bulletin de Suivi de Vigilance n°3 pour les Iles du Nord
(Saint-Martin et Saint-Barthélemy)
Episode n°6-IN
Rappel des Dangers :Fortes pluies et orages niveau ORANGE Vents violents niveau JAUNE

Emis le : mercredi 28 août 2019 à 12h04 légales (soit 16:04 UTC)
Par : Centre Météorologique de Guadeloupe
Date et heure du prochain bulletin : ce mercredi 28 août 2019 à 17 heures légales.

Début d'évènement : En cours.
Fin d'évènement estimée : jeudi 29 août 2019 à 12h au moins.

Situation actuelle 

Tempête tropicale forte DORIAN
Position estimée le 28-08-2019 à 15 UTC : 17.5 N 64.5 W
Distance de Saint-Martin au centre du phénomène : 163 km - Saint-Barthélemy : 185 km
Déplacement : nord-ouest 315 degrés à 20 km/h- Pression au centre : 999 hPa
Vent max sur 1 mn : 60 nuds   Rafales : 80 nuds.

La tempête tropicale forte Dorian, proche du stade d'ouragan, continue de se renforcer et passe en cette fin de matinée sur Sainte-Croix, après avoir touché Saba où des torrents de boue ont été observés.

Prévisions
Des bandes spiralées en périphérie de Dorian peuvent concerner nos îles au moins jusqu'à ce soir, dans lesquelles des passages pluvieux et orageux intenses sont donc à craindre (cumuls possibles de 100 mm en6h).Le vent de sud à sud-est peut alors souffler en rafales de 70 à 90 km/h.

Ce risque va s'atténuer progressivement la nuit prochaine et demain jeudi.

Données observées
Cumul relevé de 11 mm en 6h à Gustavia ce matin. Nombreux impacts de foudre (environ 2000) au sud-ouest des Iles du Nord en matinée.

----------


## stbartshopper

After IRMA nothing can be as ‘violent ‘ one hopes.

----------


## cec1

Powerful, heavy rain last night from about Midnight to 6 AM.  Loved occasionally wakening to hear it pounding on the tin roof!  Insignificant winds.  Then, light rain 'til about Noon.  Sky now is showing signs of clearing.  Gardens are smiling with branches and leaves lifted skyward.  All in time for a lovely "Closing Party" tonight at Maya's!

----------


## amyb

Wish the gang at Maya’s a bonne vacance for me too.

----------


## fins85258

Webcams on Island  

https://www.webcamtaxi.com/en/saint-barthelemy.html

Current Radar 

https://www.accuweather.com/en/bl/gu...r-radar/183802

Current Rainfall

https://www.accuweather.com/en/bl/gu...t/183802?day=0

----------


## KevinS

The Yellow warning for violent winds has been lifted.

The Orange warning for Heavy Rains and Thunderstorms has been reduced to a Yellow warning.

----------


## KevinS

All weather warnings have now been lifted.

----------


## fins85258

So did everyone living on island plants get watered and cisternsfilled?

----------


## KevinS

Plants watered, yes.  Cisterns filled, partially.

----------

